# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  DB scheduling

## Rominall

I have a membership that does certain tasks weekly. We're a church so not much money for website development. 
I have a membership table, a talent table (lists all the things a member is willing to do for the church), a Sundays table (lists every Sunday in the year with Liturgical nomenclature). I'm attaching my current DB diagram.1Capture.JPG

So what I need to do is have a table or a way to create the schedule. the end result would be something like
1 Sunday after Christmas - 1/1/2019
     John Smith, Assisting Minister
     Mark Doe, Lector
     Susan Lucas, Altar Guild
     Lisa Harms, Altar Guild
2 Sunday after Christmas - 1/8/2019
    Mark Doe, Assisting Minister
    Lisa Harms, Lector

Not sure how to go about it. Do I have a table like this:
ServerSchedule
SundayDate:Foreign key
MemberNum
ServerRole - this is a portion of the talent table not all the talents

The above seems to me like it would store a lot of data because each role for each week would have an entry. Also, sometimes there are 2 for a role and sometimes just one. Do I make an unassigned entry?

Ultimately, I want this table published like above and then the members would be able to submit a change request tied to a specific date/role. I don't need the whole table published at once, I'm thinking 4 weeks at a time.

Am I going about this the right way?

----------

